# FR: Je la/lui paye 70 dollars de l'heure



## Philip Kremer

Disons que je paye à Sophie 70 $ de l'heure pour garder mon enfant. Dit-on (1) ou (2)?

(1) Je la paye 70 $ de l'heure.
(2) Je lui paye 70 $ de l'heure.

Disons aussi que je lui rends ses frais chaque semaine. Dit-on (3) ou (4)?

(3) Je la paye chaque semaine.
(4) Je lui paye chaque semaine.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Philip et bienvenue sur les forums ! 

La personne qui reçoit l'argent est un COD dans les deux cas :

1) _Je *la* paie 70 dollars de l'heure._
3) _Je *la* paie chaque semaine._

On peut donc tourner ces deux phrases au passif, ce qui ne serait pas possible si c'était un COI :

1b) _Elle est payée 70 dollars de l'heure._
3b) _Elle est payée chaque semaine._

En revanche, si la prestation payée est indiquée, c'est cette prestation qui est le COD et la personne qui en bénéficie qui devient COI :

_Je *lui *paie des études.
Je *lui* ai payé un verre._


----------



## olivier68

Oui. Mais ne dit-on cependant pas "_payer une somme à quelqu'un_" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

On *verse* une somme ; on ne la paie pas.

Mais il peut s'agir d'un complément de mesure comme dans la phrase (1), par exemple : _Je *l'*ai payée 30 euros._


----------



## olivier68

L'usage quotidien (du moins en France) semble s'être fortement affranchi de la distinction pertinente : *verser* vs. *payer* ;-)


----------



## Ganfov

Pour compléter les excellentes réponses ci-dessus et répondre très simplement à Philip qui veut savoir si ses phrases sont correctes et compréhensibles en français :


Philip Kremer said:


> (1) Je la paye 70 $ de l'heure.
> (2) Je lui paye 70 $ de l'heure.


Les deux formes sont correctes.
(1) Je paie qui ? Elle (COD). Je paie quoi ? 70 $ (COD).
(2) Je paie quoi ? 70 $ (COD). Je paie à qui ? À elle (COI, ou "complément d'attribution", comme on disait dans mes livres de grammaire du collège).



Philip Kremer said:


> (3) Je la paye chaque semaine.
> (4) Je lui paye chaque semaine.


Les deux formes sont correctes.
(3) Je paie qui ? Elle (COD). Je paie quand ? Chaque semaine (CCT = Complément circonstanciel de temps)
(4) Je paie quoi ? Chaque semaine (COD), sous-entendu "chaque semaine de salaire" ou "chaque semaine de travail" Je paie à qui ? À elle (COI, ou "complément d'attribution")

Hope it helps!


----------



## Maître Capello

Ganfov said:


> Les deux formes sont correctes.
> (1) Je paie qui ? Elle (COD). Je paie quoi ? 70 $ (COD).
> (2) Je paie quoi ? 70 $ (COD). Je paie à qui ? À elle (COI, ou "complément d'attribution", comme on disait dans mes livres de grammaire du collège).


Je ne suis pas d'accord.  Tout d'abord, une phrase ne peut admettre qu'un seul COD. Dans la première, le COD est ainsi _la_, tandis que _70 dollars_ est un complément de mesure. Ensuite, la seconde n'est à mon sens pas correcte : on ne peut pas _payer de l'argent à qqn_ ; on paie une marchandise, une prestation, une taxe, une amende, etc., mais pas une somme d'argent. Autrement dit, si une somme est mentionnée, ce ne peut être qu'un complément de mesure et pas un COD.

2) _Je lui paye 70 $ de l'heure._ 



Ganfov said:


> (4) Je paie quoi ? Chaque semaine (COD), sous-entendu "chaque semaine de salaire" ou "chaque semaine de travail" Je paie à qui ? À elle (COI, ou "complément d'attribution")


On peut l'envisager si l'on considère _semaine_ comme étant une métonymie pour _travail effectué en une semaine_, mais cela reste assez familier pour moi. Je ne le dirais pas.


----------



## olivier68

J'ai toujours trouvé amusant de voir combien des questions _a priori_ "simples" deviennent vite compliquées quand, à juste titre, on y regarde de plus près ;-)


----------



## Juan Moretime

Ok, je pense que je vois la distinction. L'obet direct est une personne ou une chose qui est la réponse à la question qui ou quoi? L'obet indirect est une personne qui est la réponse à la question à qui?

1a) Qui est-ce que je paie? (Who am I paying?) Sophie
2a) Combien? (How much?) $70 de l'heure.

1b) Pour quoi je paie? (What am I buying/paying for?) Un verre ou ses études.
2b) A qui? (For whom?) Sophie ou telle personne.


----------



## Ganfov

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord.  Tout d'abord, une phrase ne peut admettre qu'un seul COD.



Mouais... Le nombre de compléments n'est pas limité qu'il s'agisse de COD, COI ou autres.
À discuter : "Je vois sur la place le curé, une voiture et un chien." Il y a bien plusieurs COD répondant aux question "Je vois qui, quoi et qui ?"



Maître Capello said:


> on ne peut pas _payer de l'argent à qqn_ ; on paie une marchandise, une prestation, une taxe, une amende, etc., mais pas une somme d'argent.



Payer la somme de... est attesté chez de très nombreux bons auteurs.

Faites le test : recherchez sur Google livre l'expression "payer la somme de...". Vous trouverez des milliers de citations tirées entre autres de textes juridiques du XVIIe au XXIe, mais aussi de textes historiques, romans, articles...

D'ailleurs le dictionnaire de l'Académie française de 1835 donne comme exemple : _"Je lui ai payé une forte somme."_
On peut donc verser et aussi payer une somme.



Maître Capello said:


> On peut l'envisager si l'on considère _semaine_ comme étant une métonymie pour _travail effectué en une semaine_, mais cela reste assez familier pour moi. Je ne le dirais pas



Même chose : "payer sa semaine" ou "payer son mois" employé absolument sans complément de nom, qu'il s'agisse de salaire, de gages, de loyer, se trouvent couramment chez des auteurs des XIXe, XXe, XXIe. Cette métonymie est très courante et une recherche de l'expression exacte sur le site de la Bibliothèque nationale (Gallica) donne des dizaines d’occurrences.

De plus, d'après le Dictionnaire de l'Académie française 1935 :
_Semaine se dit aussi du Paiement que les ouvriers reçoivent du travail de leur semaine. Cet ouvrier recevra demain sa semaine. Il a mangé sa semaine en un jour.
Il se dit aussi de la Petite somme que l’on donne à un enfant pour ses menus plaisirs de la semaine._

Idem pour mois :_ Mois désigne aussi le Prix convenu pour un mois de location, de leçons, de travail, etc. Payer le mois, les mois d’une nourrice._ Dictionnaire actuel de l'Académie française.

Vous ne le diriez pas mais des milliers de personnes le disent et l'écrivent et les dictionnaires de l'Académie le jugent correct...

Ne soyons donc pas plus royalistes que le roi et plus puristes que l'Académie française : le français est bien plus souple que cela !

Donc, et puisque c'était la question initiale de Philip, je maintiens que les quatre phrases de son premier message seront toutes reçues comme parfaitement correctes par l'immense majorité des locuteurs natifs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ganfov said:


> Mouais... Le nombre de compléments n'est pas limité qu'il s'agisse de COD, COI ou autres.


Bien sûr que si. Il n'est pas possible en grammaire française d'avoir deux COD dans une même phrase. Il est en revanche certainement possible que ce COD soit formé de multiples termes coordonnés.



Ganfov said:


> À discuter : "Je vois sur la place le curé, une voiture et un chien." Il y a bien plusieurs COD répondant aux question "Je vois qui, quoi et qui ?"


Non, il n'y a dans ce cas justement qu'un seul COD multiple, à savoir _le curé, une voiture et un chien_.

C'est peut-être plus clair si on essaie de remplacer ce COD par un pronom : un seul pronom peut être employé à cet effet ; il n'est pas possible d'en employer plusieurs.

_Je *les* vois sur la place_.



Ganfov said:


> Payer la somme de... est attesté chez de très nombreux bons auteurs.


Mon commentaire manquait de clarté : je ne parlais pas de _payer à qqn la *somme* de XXX francs/euros/_etc., avec le mot_ somme_ ; je voulais dire que l'on ne devrait pas dire _payer à qqn XXX francs/euros/_etc., a fortiori s'il s'agit d'un salaire horaire comme dans le cas qui nous occupe ici. Ainsi, ne vous en déplaise, mais je maintiens que _Je lui paie 70 dollars de l'heure_ n'est pas de bon aloi.


----------



## Ganfov

Mouais...
Il existe bien des usages du français et le registre le plus soutenu n'est heureusement pas le seul à avoir droit de cité...
La tentation d'un purisme linguistique vous faisait rejeter tout à l'heure des formes correctes comme familières, alors qu'attestées par l'Académie et malgré cela, elle revient encore au galop !
Je crains que vous ne voyiez de la familiarité où il n'y en a guère.
Voilà pourquoi, et je clorai là, _Je lui paie 70 dollars de l'heure_ est pour moi tout à fait recevable, jusqu'à preuve, que vous n'avez pas fournie, du contraire.
Vale !


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour me convaincre, citez-moi ne serait-ce qu'un seul exemple de dictionnaire ou d'auteur reconnu qui emploierait le tour _payer *à* qqn <nombre> <devise> *de/par <unité de temps>*_. Ce dernier complément a pour moi son importance.

Bref, je déconseille fortement à Philip Kremer d'employer ce tour indirect alors que personne n'a quoi que ce soit à redire du tour direct.


----------



## olivier68

Sur la nécessaire unicité d'un COD, je pense qu'on peut faire un raisonnement par l'absurde, peut-être un peu naïf. Supposons qu'un verbe admette 2 COD (je parle bien de 2 COD "disjoints", pas d'un COD formé par coordination de plusieurs termes). Un COD peut être remplacé par un pronom :
S + V + COD1 ---> S + COD1_pronom + V
Pronomisons les deux COD :
S + V + COD 1 + COD2 ---> S + COD1_pronom + COD2_pronom + V

Quelqu'un a-t-il jamais rencontré cette dernière structure ?

[on pourrait sans doute étendre cette impossibilité au passage à la voix passive et/ou aux difficultés d'accord des participes passés qui s'annoncent si ces COD sont antéposés].

[NB. On peut regarder ce qui se passe dans d'autres langues. Certains verbes latins admettent une construction à double accusatif - on peut même construire avec 3 accusatifs ou plus - mais, ramenant la chose à la grammaire française, au plus un seul des ces accusatifs sera COD, les autres seront COI ou compléments circonstanciels, en général "compléments de mesure"].

Question  connexe : le COI est-il unique également ?


----------



## atcheque

olivier68 said:


> Question connexe : le COI est-il unique également ?


non : Je parle de grammaire *à mes collègues*.


----------



## Ganfov

Maître Capello said:


> Pour me convaincre, citez-moi ne serait-ce qu'un seul exemple de dictionnaire ou d'auteur reconnu qui emploierait le tour _payer *à* qqn <nombre> <devise> *de/par <unité de temps>*_. Ce dernier complément a pour moi son importance.
> 
> Bref, je déconseille fortement à Philip Kremer d'employer ce tour indirect alors que personne n'a quoi que ce soit à redire du tour direct.



Décidément, nous ne nous comprenons pas !

Est-ce que la formulation "payer à" existe et est attestée ? Oui (faites une recherche sur Internet, vous verrez).
Est-ce que la formulation "payer X sous/francs/euros/ dollars à/de l'heure" existe ? Oui (idem).
En conséquence, quelle loi humaine ou divine empêcherait donc Philip d'écrire _Je lui paie 70 dollars de l'heure ?_
Aucune.

La question n'est pas de savoir si Victor Hugo, Zola ou Stendhal ont utilisé cette construction.
La question est de savoir si elle est fautive et si elle serait comprise aujourd'hui dans le contexte prosaïque du paiement d'une garde d'enfant.
La réponse est que cette formulation n'est pas fautive et qu'elle serait comprise de tous.

Il n'y a pas un usage unique de la langue qui distinguerait ce qui serait "de bon aloi" et de mauvais.
Je vous propose de lire les lignes suivante qui concernent l'EMI (English as a Means of Instruction).
Elles s'appliquent très bien au français parlé par les locuteurs natifs et les utilisateurs du français comme langue seconde.

_The labels *‘accurate’ and ‘mistake’* are rarely used in communication research. These ideas are more connected with social judgements of language and speakers than actual language use. In fact, research reveals that communication is a complex and always negotiated process, and that *language varies according to context* because of how humans communicate.

People’s perceptions of ‘right’ or ‘wrong’, ‘effective’ or ‘ineffective’, or ‘appropriate’ or ‘inappropriate’ also vary according to context and speakers, because people bring their own experiences, knowledge, expectations and positioning to their interactions and develop judgements of appropriate and effective language within their social performances. It is important for educators to consider how the complexity of human communication can present issues and opportunities to them in their EMI roles.

However, educators sometimes feel pressure to provide a ‘perfect’ language model for their students, and some students feel similar or greater pressure on their language. If we think of language as part of communication rather than as a restricted code to learn, the only model we need to consider is a model of behaviour rather than words and language patterns only._

Interrogez-vous sur votre positionnement : les locuteurs natifs français doivent-ils se comporter en gardiens du temple d'un dieu jaloux qui n'accepte pas le moindre changement au dogme ou peuvent-ils s'interroger objectivement sur des usages corrects du français mais un peu différents ? Il existe beaucoup d'usages du français dans la francophonie et celui que vous défendez derrière le pseudo de maître Capello en étant, nous l'avons vu, plus puriste que l'Académie française, est bien éloigné des préoccupations de Philip qui veut payer ici et maintenant une garde d'enfant...

Ergo, les quatre phrases suivantes sont correctes.



Philip Kremer said:


> (1) Je la paye 70 $ de l'heure.
> (2) Je lui paye 70 $ de l'heure.





Philip Kremer said:


> (3) Je la paye chaque semaine.
> (4) Je lui paye chaque semaine.


----------



## Maître Capello

Contrairement à l'anglais, qui est une langue essentiellement descriptive pour déterminer si tel ou tel tour est licite, le français est une langue avant tout prescriptive, placée sous l'égide de l'Académie française. La fréquence d'emploi de tel ou tel tour n'est donc en rien un gage de sa légitimité. 

Mais bon… Je vois que je prêche dans le désert, aussi m'arrêterai-je ici.


----------



## swift

Maître Capello said:


> le français est une langue avant tout prescriptive


Cette affirmation est absolument fausse !  Le nombre de chercheurs francophones, linguistes et autres spécialistes, dont l’approche est descriptiviste fait légion, et cela depuis de nombreuses décennies ! *Aucune langue* n’est foncièrement prescriptiviste. Quelle idée !  C’est un tout petit groupe de gens qui décide depuis leur tour d’ivoire de ce qui constitue le bon ou le mauvais usage et un groupe réduit de francophones suit leurs préceptes. Le reste continue de s’exprimer et de produire du sens allègrement et sans se soucier de ce qu’une académie peut avoir à en dire.


----------



## Maître Capello

Donc visiblement vous êtes par exemple favorable à l'emploi du subjonctif après _après que_ sous prétexte que c'est là le mode le plus répandu de nos jours dans ce genre de proposition temporelle, alors que c'est grammaticalement et historiquement faux. Permettez-moi de ne pas être d'accord avec cette approche-là.

C'est d'ailleurs un très mauvais service à rendre aux apprenants du français que de leur faire apprendre des syntaxes erronées sous prétexte qu'elles sont courantes, mais pour lesquelles des fautes pourront leur être imputées.

Mais bon, là on s'éloigne un peu trop de la question sur le régime de _payer_…

Ce que nous pouvons conclure est que :

Tout le monde accepte (1) _Je *la* paye 70 dollars de l'heure_.
Seuls certains acceptent (2) _Je *lui* paye 70 dollars de l'heure._


----------



## swift

Maître Capello said:


> Donc visiblement vous êtes par exemple favorable à l'emploi du subjonctif après _après que_ sous prétexte que c'est là le mode le plus répandu de nos jours dans ce genre de proposition temporelle, alors que c'est grammaticalement et historiquement faux. Permettez-moi de ne pas être d'accord avec cette approche-là.


À ce sujet, pour éviter, comme tu dis, de nous éloigner de la question, je te propose de lire les pages 63 à 70 du livre _Les fautes de français existent-elles__ ?_, écrit en 1994 par Danielle Leeman-Bouix, à l’époque maître de conférences à l’université de Paris X (Nanterre) où elle enseignait la grammaire française. 

Ce que je dis, tout simplement, c’est que l’usage triomphe. Le dernier exemple en date : le/la COVID-19 - genre.  La disparition de l’imparfait du subjontif dans le discours familier oral en est une autre preuve.


----------



## Ganfov

Maître Capello said:


> Donc visiblement vous êtes par exemple favorable à l'emploi du subjonctif après _après que_ sous prétexte que c'est là le mode le plus répandu de nos jours dans ce genre de proposition temporelle, alors que c'est grammaticalement et historiquement faux. Permettez-moi de ne pas être d'accord avec cette approche-là.


Un des points les plus discutés actuellement. Mon Grévisse cite des foultitudes d'excellents auteurs qui font suivre après que du subjonctif.

Je vous invite à lire l'excellent article de Jacques Desrosiers intitulé "Après que et le subjonctif". Vous y verrez que vous menez un combat d'arrière-garde sans grand intérêt dans lequel vous représentez la tendance traditionaliste dure.

Après que et le subjonctif - Recherche par titre - Chroniques de langue - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction



Maître Capello said:


> C'est d'ailleurs un très mauvais service à rendre aux apprenants du français que de leur faire apprendre des syntaxes erronées sous prétexte qu'elles sont courantes, mais pour lesquelles des fautes pourront leur être imputées.


Décidément, vous insistez : il n'y a pas de "syntaxes erronées" mais des usages divers de la langue.
Vous voulez apprendre à un étranger des règles qui ne sont respectées que par une minorité de locuteurs natifs en dehors des enseignants et de quelques intellectuels ? A part vous, qui pourrait leur imputer ce genre de "fautes" ?
Un étranger apprenant le français a mieux à faire que de se ranger auprès des grammairiens traditionnels qui défendent une prétendue pureté du français contraire à l'usage majoritaire.
Quand on apprend une langue étrangère, on apprend ses usages et non une grammaire surannée et désincarnée.


----------



## Locape

Le/la Covid-19 n'est pas un bon exemple. Le Canada a décidé très vite du féminin à cause du D de disease qui donne maladie en français, une habitude dans un pays où on trouve souvent ce type de traduction directe de l'anglais. Ce n'est pas l'Académie Française qui a décidé au départ du féminin mais Hélène Carrère-d'Encausse toute seule sans vote des autres membres.
Sinon, on peut trouver nombre de tournures ou orthographes fautives sur internet, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'elles sont valables si quelques personnes les utilisent. Des apprenants en français lisent sur internet du langage sms (ou quasi) et pensent ensuite qu'ils peuvent les utiliser car elles sont en ligne. Qui décide à partir de quel moment une tournure est correcte alors qu'elle était considérée comme fautive auparavant ? Quand combien de personnes l'utilisent ? Il faut alors leur préciser non seulement de quel type de registre il s'agit, mais dans quelles circonstances ils peuvent l'utiliser et avec qui, cela risque de faire beaucoup d'exceptions.


----------



## DearPrudence

Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas une grande estime pour l'Académie française et que j'utilise en toute connaissance de cause le subjonctif "fautif" après "après que".
Mais bon, bref. Dans l'exemple en question, j'utiliserais également "*(1) Je la paye 70 $ de l'heure.*"
Je comprendrais "*(2) Je lui paye 70 $ de l'heure.*", mais cela me ferait tiquer car je ne trouve pas cela naturel de prime abord, sans même parler de grammaire.
En creusant, je n'arrive toujours pas à adhérer aux arguments de ceux qui l'employeraient, mais bon, ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## Juan Moretime

Ganfov said:


> Je vous propose de lire les lignes suivante qui concernent l'EMI (English as a Means of Instruction).
> Elles s'appliquent très bien au français parlé par les locuteurs natifs et les utilisateurs du français comme langue seconde.


Well, since you've brought up the English language, I feel better qualified to make a comment. Ironically, if it were not for French and Spanish, I would hardly ever venture to pick up a grammar book. I wouldn't even be on this forum. But, I find the parallels between closely related languages rather useful. Spanish and French are mirror reflections of my native language. 

Anyhoo, here's my 2 cents worth. If we imagine that these sentences were written in English, I prefer (1) and (3). I'm talking about a typical conversation at restaurant or a bar, where no one is making any effort to use their best English. It would sound more natural to hear a question like 'How much do you pay her?' [tu la payes combien?]

(1) Je la paye 70 $ de l'heure. [I pay her $70 an hour]
(2) Je lui paye 70 $ de l'heure. [I pay to her $70 an hour]
(3) Je la paye chaque semaine. [I pay her each week]
(4) Je lui paye chaque semaine. [I pay to her each week]


So, leaving the grammar rules aside, I'm on Maître Capello's side of the argument, if only because (1) and (3) are a better match for my native language. 
​


----------



## Juan Moretime

olivier68 said:


> "_payer une somme à quelqu'un_"



This strikes me as a rather formal expression. Something I would read in a contract. For example,

"Pay to the order of (a business or a person) the following amount."


----------



## Jacquouilles

Si on reprend la phrase d’origine donnée par Philip Kremer : _Je paye __*à*__ Sophie 70 $ de l’heure pour garder mon enfant_, seule la pronominalisation en _*lui *_est correcte.

Cette tournure est effectivement bien attestée, par exemple dans Larousse : 



> Payer à quelqu'un une somme donnée en échange d'un travail ou d'un service



Mais, on pourra bien sûr avoir la pronominalisation en _*le *_avec :_ Je paye Sophie 70 $ de l’heure pour garder mon enfant_.

Cette deuxième tournure est probablement plus fréquente que la première.

La phrase (4) _Je lui paye chaque semaine_, où _chaque semaine_ serait non un CC mais un COD, est à à mon avis telle quelle bancale, mais avec une suite, elle est tout à fait acceptable (et peut-être encore davantage avec _chacune de ses semaines_) :

_Je lui paye chaque semaine rubis sur l’ongle / en me faisant tirer les oreilles / tous les lundis_, etc.


----------



## Juan Moretime

Let's return to American English. You're at a restaurant, you've just finished your meal, and you ready to pay the bill. Suddenly, you realize that you forgot your wallet. You're relieved when you hear your friend say:

"Don't worry, I'll pay _*for*_ it"

She might also say: "I'll pay it", "I'll pay the bill for you", or "I'll pay for you", etc


It's your bill. You owe the money to the restaurant, but she's paying on your behalf. She's paying _*for*_ you. I call this the _indirect_ case. I'm not talking about direct and indirect objects. I'm saying that your friend is serving as a _mediator_. 

Suppose I am her boss, and I pay her a weekly salary. Now, the exchange of money is _direct_. So, I pay her $1000/week. If I write her a check, the exchange becomes_ indirect_. The bank acts as a mediator and pays $750 _*to*_ Josephine Smith.


----------



## Juan Moretime

So, now I'm in France. My friend needs money to buy something at a store. So, I say:

"T'inquiete pas. Je le payerai _pour_ toi. Tu peux me le rendre un autre jour." "Don't worry, I'll buy it _for_ you. You can pay me back another time."

Notice the use of the word _*pour/for*_ in both the French and English constructions. Suppose I use an indirect object pronoun for my friend. 

"Je te le payerai" 

Now, I seem to be saying "I will pay you for it", as if my friend were the one who's selling me the item. I suppose, to a French speaker, the meaning could be understood from context. If he is handing the money to the shopkeeper, and the shopkeeper is handing me the item, it's understood that _te_ corresponds to _pour toi_.


----------

